# Bow length dilemma. 68" or 70"



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

I need to order new limbs but I can't decide if I should move up to a 70" bow or stay with a 68". My draw length is 29.5" so I'm on the border line of both bow lengths. What do you guys think? I have 25" risers.


----------



## tori_mish (Jan 13, 2013)

x1440 said:


> I need to order new limbs but I can't decide if I should move up to a 70" bow or stay with a 68". My draw length is 29.5" so I'm on the border line of both bow lengths. What do you guys think? I have 25" risers.


I'm in the same boat. My draw is 30.5 inches and I'm shooting a 25 inch HPX with Medium F7's. Limbs are rated at 34# but I pull about 41# out of them with my current setup. I borrowed a pair of 38# F3's (long) from a friend a few days ago, and will use them for testing purposes. Apparently the longer bow will lessen the string angle and feel a bit more comfortable to shoot on the fingers.

If I feel like the longer limbs will be advantageous, I'll just sell off my current F7's - for probably close to what I paid for them ... and order a new set of longs.

See if you can get a hold of some long limbs from a friend, and see how you go, before you order?


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

29.5in to the back of the bow (i.e. so the point of a 29.5in arrow is drawn just to the far side of the riser)?

I'd say probably a 70in bow. I have a 31.5in draw length and find a 72in bow is much more comfortable to shoot than a 70in.

But Tori's advice is excellent - if you can borrow some 70in limbs to try first then do so.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

68"

I'm not sure where this "long bow" phenomenon came from, but I have a 32.5" draw and have shot 70" bows most of my 10 years in this sport. I actually started shooting 68" bows! 

If you choose too long of a bow, your limbs never fully open up and you won't realize their full potential.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John -

I guess this is the one point we disagree. With a 29.5" draw, I started with 68" bows, and after shooting 70" for a few years, I'm starting to sell off my medium limbs. The difference in smoothness, slightly reduced finger pinch and overall "feel" is that much improved. As far as the limbs opening up, when comparing the difference through a chronograph, it's the expected few fps, if that. 

I agree with the problem of a short draw shooter not fully utilizing the extra limb length (my old pro shop was notorious for mismatching shooters and bows), but at 29"+, setting long limb bolts to "full in" does allow for adequate opening and a very smooth pull through the clicker. 

And to be honest, we're only talking about a inch per limb. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, for some limbs unless you draw near to the normally recommended length they won't open up. However, most conventional recurve limbs don't seem to suffer this problem if you get pretty close.

I seem to remember Vittorio recommending 70in bows for those with draw lengths of 29in upwards, but I don't have my copy of The Heretic Archer to hand.


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

Another thing to consider is speed. Assuming all else is equal - brand, model, weight on fingers - shorter limbs should be slightly faster. If you're looking for that last few FPS to get to 70 or 90m with lighter limbs, this might be a consideration. That said, I have almost the same draw length and went with long limbs and I'm happy with them. I chose them for the wider string angle on the fingers.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

gma said:


> Another thing to consider is speed. Assuming all else is equal - brand, model, weight on fingers - shorter limbs should be slightly faster. If you're looking for that last few FPS to get to 70 or 90m with lighter limbs, this might be a consideration. That said, I have almost the same draw length and went with long limbs and I'm happy with them. I chose them for the wider string angle on the fingers.


The cost of making a decision is inversely proportional to the difference between the two options. You're having trouble making a decision because it doesn't matter much at your draw length whether you use a 68 inch bow or a 70 inch bow.

I often mentor young engineers, and when considering design alternatives that seem equally viable, I'll bring out a decision-making device. It's small and round, has two sides. Heads or Tails.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

There is no question the trend is going to longer limbs these days. I attribute this to the 70 meter round. The 90 Meter is on it's way out so it is not as important to have maximum speed efficiency. You can push that to the side and focus on smoothness, string angle, etc. I used 68" most of my competitive years. Now I am using 70" because I do not have to worry about 90 meters and it definitely feels better.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Wouldn't it also depend on finger width and face shape? String angle sets head position correct?

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Grant, you adapt to either.

Hiker Dave is correct. Flip a coin.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I wanted to resurrect this topic because I have been shooting both a 70" and 68" bow recently, and I had an observation that has been talked about elsewhere on AT but not specifically mentioned in this post. I also read this post several times while trying to make the decision to go back to mediums or not. 

With regards to the limbs "opening up", the fps of your arrow is not the only consideration. When considering the draw force curve of a limb design, another feature is being able to "feel" in the resistance build up of the limb where you are in your shot. I recently switched back from a 70" to 68" bow, and I was immediately more accurate. Not necessarily because one is better than the other, but because at my draw length 30" I am able to feel the apex of the medium limbs better than I can with the long limbs. That feeling of a slight "stack" also gives me more resistance to expand against as I pull through the clicker, and I can focus all of my energy into expansion with no fear of pulling through the clicker too early. I found with my long limbs that I was simultaneously expanding, and moderating my expansion so that I did not pull through too early. When I put the mediums back on I immediately had better rhythm and timing. That resistance also helps me hold my sight pin more steady as I am aiming. For me the difference is not arbitrary, but I would say it is subjective. These are the reasons though why I have chosen to go back to a 68" bow even with a 30" draw. 

Just wanted to add in case anyone traveled back to this post for advice. Try them both if you can afford to. 

Greg


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Gregjlongbow said:


> I wanted to resurrect this topic because I have been shooting both a 70" and 68" bow recently, and I had an observation that has been talked about elsewhere on AT but not specifically mentioned in this post. I also read this post several times while trying to make the decision to go back to mediums or not.
> 
> With regards to the limbs "opening up", the fps of your arrow is not the only consideration. When considering the draw force curve of a limb design, another feature is being able to "feel" in the resistance build up of the limb where you are in your shot. I recently switched back from a 70" to 68" bow, and I was immediately more accurate. Not necessarily because one is better than the other, but because at my draw length 30" I am able to feel the apex of the medium limbs better than I can with the long limbs. That feeling of a slight "stack" also gives me more resistance to expand against as I pull through the clicker, and I can focus all of my energy into expansion with no fear of pulling through the clicker too early. I found with my long limbs that I was simultaneously expanding, and moderating my expansion so that I did not pull through too early. When I put the mediums back on I immediately had better rhythm and timing. That resistance also helps me hold my sight pin more steady as I am aiming. For me the difference is not arbitrary, but I would say it is subjective. These are the reasons though why I have chosen to go back to a 68" bow even with a 30" draw.
> 
> ...


Great observation, Greg! Salt and pepper to one's own taste.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

OK, years are passing, 72" bow is no more a rarity, 27" risers give more options and very curved and super curved limbs are already availble from different makers. 

So, the answer to the initial question can't be anymore related to draw lenght, only, but also to the model of limbs you want to shoot, the shooting style yu want to use, the breast size and the drawing hand size.

Different combinations will give many different options and answers.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Vittorio said:


> OK, years are passing, 72" bow is no more a rarity, 27" risers give more options and very curved and super curved limbs are already availble from different makers.
> 
> So, the answer to the initial question can't be anymore related to draw lenght, only, but also to the model of limbs you want to shoot, the shooting style yu want to use, the breast size and the drawing hand size.
> 
> Different combinations will give many different options and answers.


True! My newest medium limbs stack far less than my previous medium limbs. Limb design is radically different,even though they are the same length. 

So if you are very rich try everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

